# cheese smoke with Q-view



## munkiestyle (Jun 4, 2014)

Its a little warm out but ive been itching to do my first cheese smoke. Colby jack, string cheese, mozz/cheddar twost and pepper jack. Did all snack sticks for this first time since I did not know how much smoke I would be able to produce without any heat. I put them all in woth 3 2 liter bottles of frozen water to keep the temp down and lit both sides of my AMNPS.













20140604_110106.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ Jun 4, 2014






I let them smoke for 2 hours. after watching for about 10 minutes I realized that lighting bolt ends was giving way too much smoke so I put one side out.













20140604_131604.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ Jun 4, 2014






 hi the cheese was smoking I actually went to Menards and got a mailbox for the mailbox mod. I still need to hook the mailbox to the ducting a little better but for now its rollin.













20140604_153805.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ Jun 4, 2014


















20140604_153830.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ Jun 4, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2014)

Yup---Every time I tried lighting both ends it was too much smoke!!

You shouldn't have any heat problems with those 3 bottles of Ice below the cheese.

Bear


----------



## munkiestyle (Jun 5, 2014)

Let em sit in a pyrex with lid in the frodge overnight and the moisture on them is gone. The smoke smell is real strong. I hope its not too much. I vacuum sealed them and in the fridge they go for the next 2 weeks. I sure hope they come out tasty!













20140605_173630.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ Jun 5, 2014


----------



## dave17a (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, you never said outside temp, chamber temp, hrs. smoked, what flavor on pellets. Looks fine in pics. On 8oz. blocks I do 4 to 6 hrs. on pitmasres, apple and other. Sit in fridge overnight, because smke usually in evening. Sit on counter uncovered all day. Put saran wrap on it once and it sweated, sealed'er up that night. The warmer it gets in smoker the more color it takes. Have smoked with cooler weather and not alot if any color at all.  Good luck on your smoke and hope it taste GREAT!

     Dave


----------



## munkiestyle (Jun 6, 2014)

I used the amnps with a blend of hickory, cherry and oak and put 3 frozen 2 litre bottles in the smoker. With the ice I kept the temp under 80 but not by much. . I started with the amnps in the smoker for the first hour. I was building my own mailbox mod and had the amnps in the mailbox for the second hour. With the mailbox the smoke seemed to just hang in the smoker and was very thick for a time. When I was done with smoking the cheese I was able to turn the smoker on to get some heat running through the stock and keep the air flow of the smoke moving. I just took this mailbox up at the end of this smoke so I'm still trying to get a feel for just how to operate it properly but with the heat at around 100 degrees the airflow seemed very good and everything above 100 degrees was good as well.













20140604_153750.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ Jun 6, 2014


----------



## munkiestyle (Jun 6, 2014)

the last photo is when I started getting better airflow at 100 degrees and up internal temperature of the smoker


----------



## dave17a (Jun 17, 2014)

MunkiestylE said:


> the last photo is when I started getting better airflow at 100 degrees and up internal temperature of the smoker


Well, what I've read here on forum the cheese will loose its integrity after 80* or so. I would find a way to get some ventilation, for one , get it out of the garage, place it where prevailing winds are gettin to ventilation. I keep ventilation, depending on wind, wide open to keep everthing movin. Vent in pic. No holes drilled.













002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Dec 14, 2013


----------



## munkiestyle (Jun 17, 2014)

I had the cheese out at that point. I had just made this mailbox mod and heated the unit to 100 to test the new mod after I finished the cheese. I probably should have made a whole new post for this topic.


----------

